# Handel Op 3 recording annoying clicks



## candi (Nov 15, 2014)

I think I'm going weird. I hear annoying clicks/sounds on various recordings of Handel's Op 3. No1

- Pinnock version: around 1:14~1:17 mark. (_heard on 3 different youtube uploads)_
- Egarr : around 0:22~0:26 and are a few of them in succession _(heard on 2 uploads) _
- Gardiner : 0:10 + 0:14 a couple of clicks _(1 upload)_

- Minkowski : clean (only listened for the fir

Can anyone confirm or deny these on their physical disks?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Have you checked the MP3 downloads yet?


----------

